# Getting back into it! Need some advice on products



## mattu50c (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello my name is Matt. I've recently decided to setup a layout in my basement to give my old n scale stuff a good workout and entertain my nephews as well.....Ok me too! I'm starting simple with two tracks, broad curves and a gradient of some sort. For now I'm just going to run the two tracks seperately. My big question is what track code to get. I want some nice looking track, but most of my stuff is 10-35 years old. I suppose I could just retrofit wheels but I've been out of the loop a long time. I'm also contemplating the inclined risers from W.S., but probably going to use the jigsaw instead. Any feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Code 55 is certainly looking somewhat more "scale",Atlas C55 being the best looking in my mind,but since I didn't want to replace a bunch of wheelsets on my older locos and rolling stock,I went for Peco C55 with is a disguised C80 and allows most everything to run on it.Not cheap by any extent,Peco 55 has the widest turnout choice though.

Then you could choose Code 80 track that are higher a bit and will allow any N scale on it but if you don't mind the slight "scale" difference,I'd say it's your best choice.I've installed both Peco and Atlas C80 tracks and both are good.Again with C80,Peco has a definite edge in turnout choice.Some modelers don't like Peco due to their european tie spacing and looks of Peco tracks,but if you don't mind this,they're great.After ballasting,the difference is barely noticeable.


----------



## mattu50c (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks, I was just looking at peco 55, and the price is no big deal I guess, since I only need about 50 feet. I'll keep that in mind.


----------

